# Ramadan and visa processing



## diman (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have created this thread so that anyone who is waiting for an employment visa during ramadan period can share his experience. I have submitted my documents on july 21 and still waiting. and with eid holidays looks that i will be waiting more :s


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

As I explained already on the other thread, delays are to be expected during Ramadan and even after Eid as there will be a backlog. I understand your frustration but that's the way it is.

Back in 2008, my employer applied for my first visa at the beginning of Ramadan and I only got it around 6 weeks after. 

Just sit and wait, not much you can do besides nag your employer.


----------



## diman (Jul 15, 2011)

Many thanks for your reply. Yes it is frustrating . 

If it changes something I already had a previous visa as I was working in here and I canceled my visa with my previous employer. A security check had also been done before applying for the visa as it is a semi government entity. 

if I already had visa shouldn't it help? can it be rejected although I passed the security clearance?

Thanks


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I just had my VISA "transferred" from AD to DXB which is a more complicated process. It is not really a transfer. They cancel the VISA and Issue a new one, but there is bureaucracy. 

It is a mess. My passport traveled back and forth from AD to DXB I believe 3 times

Turned out that you can speed up the process if you pay more which is legal. I did that. Got it transferred in couple of days.

You can speed up your medical paying more too. That's it!


----------



## diman (Jul 15, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I just had my VISA "transferred" from AD to DXB which is a more complicated process. It is not really a transfer. They cancel the VISA and Issue a new one, but there is bureaucracy.
> 
> It is a mess. My passport traveled back and forth from AD to DXB I believe 3 times
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience. Despite that I have cancelled my visa of Dubai to move to another company in Dubai and the application for such new visa was made on urgent basis, It is still pending for 13 working days now :S


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Makes no sense really. Something is wrong. Urgent basis means nothing if you don't pay the "speeding up fees". And there is several check point for "speeding up"


----------



## diman (Jul 15, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Makes no sense really. Something is wrong. Urgent basis means nothing if you don't pay the "speeding up fees". And there is several check point for "speeding up"


What do you mean it makes no sense? the HR department sent me a image copy of my online application and I saw urgent. Doesn't this mean that fees were paid for such urgent service?


----------



## masif49 (Aug 12, 2013)

Dear,

I am also going through this, I also signed conract and submitted my attested documents in the mid of July for the Employment visa. And I am still waiting for my visa.


----------



## diman (Jul 15, 2011)

masif49 said:


> Dear,
> 
> I am also going through this, I also signed conract and submitted my attested documents in the mid of July for the Employment visa. And I am still waiting for my visa.



Have you applied to a gvr company or private? did you have a previous work permit? 

When i call the DNRD, some say it takes 4 days others between 2 and 10, and others we can not say :s it is really frustrating. I am thinking to go directly there to check whether there is any problem.


----------



## masif49 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have applied for a private job. But it has been three weeks. And I am coming from Pakistan, whenever i check they say, visa is under process. I have resigned from my previous job, it s very painful.


----------



## diman (Jul 15, 2011)

masif49 said:


> I have applied for a private job. But it has been three weeks. And I am coming from Pakistan, whenever i check they say, visa is under process. I have resigned from my previous job, it s very painful.


for what kind of jobs are you applying? lets hope all will go well and it is just because of Ramadan. and stay updated


----------



## masif49 (Aug 12, 2013)

Its Job of Planning Engineer In Abu Dhabi Based Company...


----------



## diman (Jul 15, 2011)

I have just received today an email from the HR with my Employment Visa !!! thanks God. Keep your finger crossed. You will get it soon. Good luck.


----------



## masif49 (Aug 12, 2013)

Many Many Congratulations... Best Of Luck...


----------

